# Adria Twin 12v Electrics Help



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Haven't had my Adria Twin very long. The previous owner grounded the van and ripped off the Omni step which I have just refitted. The step will only work if the 12v leisure switch is on which seems a bit odd because you have to enter the van to switch on the 12v supply :!: In addition to this the 12v power outlets are live all the time, even with the 12v leisure switch off. This seems a bit odd to me. Any Adria twin owners out there able to confirm weather this is right? (2008 model)
I emailed Adria a few days back to get a wiring diagram, but no reply.

Nick.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I cant answer your question but which control pannel do you have? and I would aggree with you, that the step would normaley be used if the 12 volt supply was off and the 12volt power sockets would normaley be off as well, I also assume that the power for both is comeing from the leasure batteries... I'll be interested in the replies you get


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It sounds like the auto electrician got his wires crossed.

European vans usually have 12V to the step at all times and a selector switch inside to switch the 12V on or off.

Could you trace the wiring back from the step to its termination point and test for permanent 12V in that area?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Just popped out to my own Adria Twin to check this for you (available for sale if anyone wants one, cheapest in the country!).

1.) The step works irrespective of the 12v position. As far as I am aware this is powered from the cab battery as when I disconnected the cab battery to charge it before I replaced it with a new one the step was stuck "out". It should automatically retract when the engine is started.

2.) The vans internal 12v sockets do not function when the control panel is set to OFF

Mine is an October 2007 model.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Nick,
That's not the way mine operates. Our's agrees with Addie and ours is a 2008 Twin. 

I rebuilt the step due to the same damage.

I have a wiring diagram in the Adria handbook but it's small and difficult to read. The schaudt electrobloc booklet has virtually the same circuit diagram. I will check it tomorrow and may be able to post a diagram or send it via a PM.

Steve


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Addie is right. The step should work regardless of whether the 12v system is switched on or off. But every 12v circuit in our 2008 Twin works only when the 12v is switched on at the control panel.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and thanks Addie for taking the time to check for me, that answers my question nicely.
I have a Schaudt EB211 control panel and I have confirmed that the step and 12v outlets are powered from the leisure battery. It sounds like there's a couple of wires crossed somewhere and due to the lack of interest from Adria, I will have to do as 747 suggests and start tracing the wires back  Hopefully it will be down to crossed wires on the Elektroblock.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

homenaway said:


> Hi Nick,
> That's not the way mine operates. Our's agrees with Addie and ours is a 2008 Twin.
> 
> I rebuilt the step due to the same damage.
> ...


I have these diagrams already Steve but thanks anyway. They just show the Elektroblock internals and outputs. No wiring for the van.

Nick.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Traced the wires back and found a couple crossed on the elektroblock as suspected. All sorted now, thanks for the advice.

Nick.


----------

